# Keeping track of lawn



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

I struggle greatly with reminding myself when the last time I mowed, the HOC that i have used, applied fertilizer, watered the yard, applied pre-emmergent and post-emgergent, etc. throughout the season.

Does anyone have an app or tool that they use regularly to keep on track with their lawn? Workload and having young kids can be challenging to balance. Whats something that make lawn care easier for you?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I've used both the iOS Calendar app with a custom Lawn calendar, and a spreadsheet.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Start a journal here in the warm season lawn journal section. You can make notes and attach pics as you see fit. Other options would be just keep a notebook in the garage near the lawn equipment and check it weekly, put up a big wall calendar to keep notes on and check it weekly, keep notes in your smart phone...

I don't know of a specific lawn app so it will be interesting to see what others say...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I've used both the iOS Calendar app with a custom Lawn calendar, and a spreadsheet.


How about a screen shot or two if you don't mind sharing??


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


>


Nice and easy...


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

ctrav said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I've used both the iOS Calendar app with a custom Lawn calendar, and a spreadsheet.
> ...


This! I have an iphone

I was thinking last night how hard would it be to develop a mobile or website that tracks weather, air temps, soils temps, past/future fert applications and the ideal time to apply products or to mow. It would be 100% be based on you location obviously.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

claydus said:


> I was thinking last night how hard would it be to develop a mobile or website that tracks weather, air temps, soils temps, past/future fert applications and the ideal time to apply products or to mow. It would be 100% be based on you location obviously.


A good place to start is here. Which can feed this.


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

I really like Microsoft OneNote to keep my notes...mine looks something like this


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

synergy0852 said:


> I really like Microsoft OneNote to keep my notes...mine looks something like this


👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I am biased to this option.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I just have a spreadsheet in google docs


----------

